# Fisher V vs. Boss V



## DieselDan172 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm in the market for a V Plow for my 06 Chevy Duramax. My goal is to pick up some commerical & residential accounts. I have a few friends with Fisher straight plows that swear by them & a friend with a Boss V that plows real hard and has great luck over 5 years.

Fisher has trip edge where Boss' plow trips, not sure whats better?

The Attachment of the Boss seems like a better system?

Any Input would be great!!
Thanks
Dan


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Scroll down a few threads in the newbie column. You will see a thread that says "it will either be a Fisher or a boss", read on. btw go w/ fisher, but a plow on a duramx could void your warranty.


----------



## DieselDan172 (Dec 30, 2008)

I read the thread below & it was more about straight blades. My warranty just ran out on my truck so no worries there.
I forgot to mention above:
I can get a Boss 8'2 V Installed for $5,100.
Fisher 8'6 V is $5,600.

Is this a bad time of year to buy (price wise)? 
I don't need a plow yet, but want to start building up plow accounts over the summer/fall. But thought if I put it on now I could get a hang of how to use it & capabilites before I dive in deep.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Which one would give you better service? Personally I would go with a Boss. I have a Western which is similar to the fisher and the next plow we buy will be a boss with smart lock cylinders and cutting edge with built in curb guards.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I've had three Boss V plows and one Fisher straight blade.
I'd go with who ever is going to give you the best and most convenient service. Either one is eventually going to break on you. You need to be able to get it fixed without waiting. My local Boss dealer typically gets me out of the shop within 1/2 an hour regardless of what the problem is or how busy they are. They will always get my business. It may be different where you live/work.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

dont you know... red makes you go faster!!!!!


----------



## DieselDan172 (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I would get equal Service from both. The Boss Dealer is 2 Mins. up the road & Fisher is 10 Mins. My buddy told me the Boss dealer has a loaner plow I can hitch up to if mines in for service during a storm.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

DieselDan172;715092 said:


> I think I would get equal Service from both. The Boss Dealer is 2 Mins. up the road & Fisher is 10 Mins. My buddy told me the Boss dealer has a loaner plow I can hitch up to if mines in for service during a storm.


would do the boss then with out a doubt


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

DieselDan172;715092 said:


> I think I would get equal Service from both. The Boss Dealer is 2 Mins. up the road & Fisher is 10 Mins. My buddy told me the Boss dealer has a loaner plow I can hitch up to if mines in for service during a storm.


That right there is worth its weight in gold. I run Boss plows V and Straight and I love them. I wish I could know that if one of my plows had a major problem my dealer had a loaner plow for me to use. lucky you


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh and I almost forgot. the new V plow cutting edges are a great idea and the super fast hydraulics and smartlocks are always good to have. and Boss's attachment system is second to none as long as your on nice ground or an inside floor.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I have alway's been a Fisher guy and wanted nothing else, BUT after after buying an 8'2 Boss V in the fall I have changed my thinking. The Boss plows are quick and simple plows, very easy to use.

The city of Fredericton alway's ran Fisher never seen any other brand on there trucks and they easily have a dozen plows but a couple years ago the city bought a Boss V and had great luck with it and have since purchased atleast two more that I've seen.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

bottom line is they all make good plows and the discussion about which one is the best may likely never get answered. with that being said though to sum up what CAT 245ME said and elaborate, you will occasionally here of someone switching off there brand of XX number of years to a competitors and loving it. In CAT's case he went from fisher to Boss. I agree I've heard of many switch their loyalty but really cant recall one single time I've ever really heard someone switch from Boss to another manufacturer and think it was a good call because of the quality of the other brands plows.
JMO


----------



## DieselDan172 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks guys for all the great responses.


----------

